# Schlangenkopffische



## posengucker (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

habe soeben im Fischereimagazin gelesen, daß in Ungarn Schlangenkopffische, die bis zu 1 Meter und um die 10 kg schwer werden, dort schön langsam zu einem Problem werden.
Habe dazu auch folgenden Beitrag gefunden: Schlangekopffische .

Angeblich durch asiatische Fische (Amur, Tosltolop) eingeschleppt.

Nun wird befürchtet, daß diese Räuber auch nach Österreich kommen und einheimische Arten verdrängen werden.

Was haltet Ihr davon bzw. habt Ihr persönliche Erfahrungen mit diesem "Ungetüm"?

Höre dies zum ersten Mal.

lg
Pogu


----------



## schelli (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Pogu,

sag mal hast du da mal ein Bild was du reinstellen kannst,
ich find das Teil nirgens ??
Wie sieht denn diese Würgeschlange aus ??


----------



## posengucker (4. Dezember 2003)

Hi Schelli,

schaut ungefähr so aus:


----------



## schelli (4. Dezember 2003)

Muss sagen würde mit im Aquarium auch ganz gut gefallen !!
Schaut nicht schlecht aus das Teil.

Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage "Schmeckt der auch ??"


----------



## til (4. Dezember 2003)

Die haben sich auch in USA ziemlich verbreitet. Sollen gut auf Oberflächenköder gehen. Ich glaub aber die brauchen eher warme stehende Gewässer, weiss nicht, ob die bei uns gut kommen.
Am besten erstmal die grossen Hechte zurück setzen, die passen schon auf :q


----------



## Gelöschter User (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von posengucker _
> *Hallo,
> 
> habe soeben im Fischereimagazin gelesen, daß in Ungarn Schlangenkopffische, die bis zu 1 Meter und um die 10 kg schwer werden, dort schön langsam zu einem Problem werden.
> ...



Was nu, Ungarn oder USA. Der Bericht handelt von USA.


----------



## KampfKater (4. Dezember 2003)

hi posengucker,


stand in dem bericht auch in welchen ungarischen gewässern der fisch vorkommt?


gruß
robert


----------



## Franky (4. Dezember 2003)

Moinsen...
Ich hab mal ein wenig "geforscht", aber fast nur "niedliche" Aquariumsfische gefunden...
Kann mich mal jemand aufklären, um WELCHE SChlangenkopffische es sich genau handelt?? 
Davon ab - Tils Vorschlag ist nicht verkehrt....  Solange das nicht solche "Unschmeckerlis" wie Ochsenfrösche sind, wird Kollege Esox bestimmt nicht "nein" sagen... :q


----------



## spinnracer (4. Dezember 2003)

Schlangenkopffische (Parachananna obscura, Channa obscura) sind eigentlich heimisch in Afrika und Senegal. Leider werden sie aus Asien (Zuchstationen) importiert und als Aquarienfische angeboten. Etwa mit 8cm bis 10cm gelangen sie in unsere Zoohandlungen und werden verkauft. Die meisten Aquarianer kennen diesen Fisch nicht und wundern sich über "Verluste" im Aquarium. Meist kommt es dann zu Platzmangel in den Becken der Halter und die Tiere werden ausgesetzt. Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass die Tiere den Winter überleben, denn sie benötigen etwa 26° C. 

:a :a :a :a :a


----------



## sebastian (4. Dezember 2003)

10 kg zzz was wolln die znirchtal da. Denen wern sich die Hechtn schon annehmen


----------



## sebastian (4. Dezember 2003)

Wenn sich nicht der Hecht oder der winter um die fischln da kümmert tus ich mit meiner Spinnrute. Kann man die essen  ?


----------



## posengucker (4. Dezember 2003)

Schreib mal den ganzen Artikel hier rein:

"SCHLANGENKÖPFE IN DER DONAU"

In Ungarn gibt es sie schon, bei uns könnten sie demnächst eintreffen - die räuberischen Schlangenkopffische. Ursprünglich stammen sie aus Innerasien. die scharfzahnigen Schuppenfische dürften - im Schlepptau von chinesischen Grasfischen - aber schon in den Siebzigerjahren nach Europa eingeschleppt worden sein. "Sie sind ziemlich groß, werden bis zu 10 kg schwer, bauen an der Wasseroberfläche ein Nest und ernähren sich von Fröschen, Fischen und sogar Vögeln", weiß Österreichs Fischereiexperte Helmut Belanyec. In den USA werden die "Schlagenköpfe" inzwischen bekämpft. Über 28 Arten dieser asiatischen Fische - einige davon wandern zwei bis drei Tage übers Land (!), um neue Laichgewässer zu erreichen - wurde ein Importverbot verhängt. Wie die asiatischen Räuber unter anderem in NewYorks Flüsse gelangt sind? Ein Mann hatte die Schuppentiere in einer Zoohandlung gekauft - er wollte sich eine Fischsuppe machen, überlegte es sich anders und setzte seine Schlangenkopffische ganz einfach aus ....

Weiß nicht, ob ein Hecht mit einem 10 kg Ding fertig wird??

Habe nur zum ersten Mal von diesen Fischen gehört wollte mal fragen, ob schon einer von euch einen zu Gesicht bekommen hat (z.B. in Ungarn).

Detaillierte Berichte gibts anscheinend nur von USA.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (4. Dezember 2003)

das ist ja interessant pogu!!!
danke für deinen bericht.
werde dieses mal weiter verfolgen.....
das wäre dann vielleicht mal ein  
neues,von mir so geliebtes,ahaaaahhh-erlebnis beim donaufischen :m
freu....hurrra ein neues aha )))))


----------



## schwedenfan83 (4. Dezember 2003)

hecht lacht drüber


----------



## schwedenfan83 (4. Dezember 2003)

oder ?


----------



## Gelöschter User (5. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute,

drüber zu spekulieren um welche Art es sich handelt ist mehr als schwierig weil es von Schlangenkopffischen Dutzende Arten gibt.

Die von spinracer genannten Arten kommen aber eigentlich nicht in Frage weil zu klein.
Die eine Art aus Afrika wird nur ca. 50cm lang bei einem max. bekanntem Gewicht von etwa 1kg.
http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?genusname=Parachanna&speciesname=africana

Die andere aus Asien stammende Art ist noch kleiner. so um die 25cm
http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?genusname=Channa&speciesname=asiatica

Werde aber mal weiter recherchieren.


----------



## Gelöschter User (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ploetze _
> *oder ? *



Ein sehr informativer Beitrag


----------



## Gelöschter User (5. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

habe also noch ein bischen recherchiert.
Es scheint sich um eine oder auch beide Arten zu handeln:

http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Country/...ntiguous states)&Genus=Channa&Species=striata
bzw.
http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Country/...uous states)&Genus=Channa&Species=argus argus

Beide sind als eingeschleppte Arten in die USA klassifiziert.

Der Beschreibung nach paßt aber nur der letzte, CHANNA ARGUS ARGUS, zu der Beschreibung von posenguckers Bericht.

Sollte es sich um diesen Fischen handeln dann ist er wirklich ein ernstzunehmendes Problem.
Die maximal bekannte Größe/Gewicht ist 85cm und 6,1kg.

Er kann tatsächlich bei 10-15°C mehrere Tage außerhalb des Wasser leben.

Man sollte in wirklich, seinem Namen entsprechend, mit Argus-Augen beobachten.

Das ist wiedermal ein Negativbeispiel was der Mensch mit dem unsachgemäßen Umgang von Faunenfremder Spezies anrichten kann.


----------



## sebastian (5. Dezember 2003)

NEIN ich hasse diese Viecher jetzt schon die muss man ausrotten also in Österreich falls sie einmal hier sind !!


----------



## spinnracer (5. Dezember 2003)

@ Mucki Danke für deine Hilfe werde Ende des Monats einen Fischexperten treffen und befragen.

Werde hier berichten.....#w #w #w #w


----------



## Barben Fischer (7. Dezember 2003)

Hallo
Ich komme zwar nicht auch östereich aber aus der Schweiz, und ich warne diese Fiecher die sollen nur keine Flossen in unseres Land setzten,m sonst gibts bald mus :r .... esgibt ja schon so nicht gerade Ultra viele Fische.....


----------



## gismowolf (7. Dezember 2003)

HalloooooBarbenfischer
Wenn Du Dich etwas mit den Wasserscheiden beschäftigst(in welche Richtung das Wasser unserer Bäche und Flüsse fließt),
wirst Du draufkommen,daß vorerst einmal ein großer Teil unserer deutschen Fischerfreunde diesen unerwünschten Eindringling
massivst beangeln werden.Bis dann vielleicht das erste Exemplar
eines Schlangenkopffisches die Schwyz erreicht,wirst Du voraussichtlich schon in Pension sein.Außerdem bezweifle ich,daß
einem Schlangenkopffisch das kühle und klare Wasser der österreichischen Bäche und Flüsse,die in die Donau münden,als Lebensraum zusagt!
G r u e z i


----------



## Barben Fischer (7. Dezember 2003)

jo hoffentlich... allerdings hab ich noch ein paaaaar lange, und hoffentlich auch schöne, angeljahre vormir, ich "muss" in meinem Leben noch viel tun......


----------



## Albrecht (19. Dezember 2003)

im blinker war vor einiger zeit ein bericht von olivier potrat über fischen in thailand, unteranderem auf "giant snakehead".

hat verdammt interessant ausgesehn!

scharfe zähne 
über 10 kg
beisst auf fliege und propellerpopper
sehr wilder kämpfer

also in abgeriegelten (beheizten)  teichen könnte ich mich mit den burschen anfreunden... aber bei unseren temperaturen überleben sie sicher keinen winter.


----------



## Albrecht (19. Dezember 2003)

hier ein link zu ein paar schönen exemplaren:

http://www.anglingthailand.com/gallery/gallery.htm


----------



## Techniker_07 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Auf Spiegel Online (www.spiegel.de) steht Heute ebenfalls ein Bericht dazu drin.
Wir anscheinen langsam ein Problem.


----------



## FroDo (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Der Spiegel Bericht klingt mir aber ein bißchen zu sehr nach Panikmache. 

Nachdem der Schlangenkopffisch als gefräßiges Monster dargestellt wurde, das sogar an Land geht, um dort Frösche (vielleicht auch Dackel??) etc. zu fressen, bekommt auch der Koi Karpfen sein Fett weg. Die haben in den USA nämlich nichts besseres zu tun, als in die Boote ahnungsloser Touristen zu springen, was unter Umständen eine "schmerzhafte Begegnung" sein kann, wie der Spiegel schreibt... |rolleyes  |rolleyes  |rolleyes


----------



## Greg (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Nicht die Art auf dem Photo  sondern eine andere kleine gibt es neuerdings im Lake Michigan.

Wenn die es Klimamäßig da aushält dann auf jedenfall auch hier....


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Da hat GREG vollkommen recht, ich wäre vorsichtig mit aussagen wie: die gehen im winter schon ein.. lest mal bei t-online, auf der homepage nach, diese Fische  überstehen auch die knackigsten wintertage...
KOF!!!


----------



## DinkDiver (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Auf t-online.de war auch n bericht darüber. Da stand auch das sie in der lage sind den Winter zu überstehn. Allerding war des in Amerika.


----------



## Greg (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*



			
				DinkDiver schrieb:
			
		

> Auf t-online.de war auch n bericht darüber. Da stand auch das sie in der lage sind den Winter zu überstehn. Allerding war des in Amerika.


Und im Mittleren Westen.

Das ist schon der Beweis ,dass sie es problemlos schaffen. So einen richtigen Winter wie in Minnesota gab es hier zu lande wohl noch nie.


----------



## jjenzen (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Na klasse, da wird einem ja ganz gruselig. Habe noch nie vorher von den Biestern gehört.

Ich hoffe nur, dass einheimische Arten nicht drunter zu leiden haben und sich die Population in Grenzen hält und nicht, wie z.B. bei den Rapfen, die Population derartig explodiert und somit eine zu starke Nahrungskonkurrenz darstellen, dass die anderen Raubfischarten abwandern.


----------



## soeketroete (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*



			
				jjenzen schrieb:
			
		

> Na klasse, da wird einem ja ganz gruselig. Habe noch nie vorher von den Biestern gehört.
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, dass einheimische Arten nicht drunter zu leiden haben und sich die Population in Grenzen hält und nicht, wie z.B. bei den Rapfen, die Population derartig explodiert und somit eine zu starke Nahrungskonkurrenz darstellen, dass die anderen Raubfischarten abwandern.



Das ist mir dieses Jahr am Rhein (Höhe Düsseldorf) auch aufgefallen...die Hechte sind schon lange verschwunden und da wo wir bis vor kurzem noch Zander gefangen haben: Massne an Rapfen und kleinen Welsen...Zander sind eine Seltenheit geworden....
Ist sowas nunmal Mutter Natur? Oder hat da wieder der Mensch seine Finger im Spiel?


----------



## Brundle68 (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Hallo zusammen

Hier noch zwei ebenfalls ganz interessante Links zum Thema.

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?id=5144&lang=German

und

http://www.livenet.ch/www/index.php/D/article/193/2971/

Ich denke auch, dass dieser Fisch ist nicht zu unterschätzen ist. |gr: 

gruss aus der Schweiz.

Hier beisst zur Zeit nicht grad viel, zumindest in Schaffhausen im Rhein.


----------



## cougar (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> hier ein link zu ein paar schönen exemplaren:
> 
> http://www.anglingthailand.com/gallery/gallery.htm


  Da hast du den richtigen Link erwischt.
  Jean-Francois Helias Homepage bietet einige Infos über Snakeheads und die Fischerei in Thailland allgemein.
  Werde mich wohl früher oder spähter mal selbst mit der Angelrute in Asien umsehen müssen.
  Es ist schon gewaltig, was für Monster sich dort tümmeln und in welch schlechtem Wasser die noch leben können.
 Ein Snakehead an der Rute zu haben soll zu den eindrücklicheren Erlebnissen eines Süsswasserfischers gehören. Ihr Kampfgeist ist, verglichen mit dem Gewicht, unglaublich.
  Trotz aller Begeisterung ist es mir lieber, wenn diese Fische in Asien bleiben.

  Das Schlangenköpfe unsere kalten Winter überstehen könnten erstaunt mich sehr.
  Ob Hechte die Verbreitung stoppen könnten, würde ich mal bezweifeln.

  Ich werde mich melden, wenn ich den Ersten gefangen habe.
  (kann schon noch ein paar Tage dauern)


----------



## upahde (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Hab dazu gerade einen aktuellen Bericht bekommen:


*Washington - Die gefürchteten Fremdlinge aus China haben gewonnen. Mit teuren Giftaktionen in Teichen und kleinen Seen hatten Naturschutzbehörden im Großraum Washington seit 2002 die Ausbreitung des Schlangenkopffisches verhindern wollen. *
Im vergangenen Jahr warben Steckbriefe für eine gnadenlose Jagd auf die maximal ein Meter großen «Snakeheads». Aber der Kampf sei verloren, berichtete jetzt der Biologe John Odenkirk von der Fischerei-Behörde des Bundesstaates Virginia. «Wir könnten Millionen töten und es hätte keinen Sinn. Wir versuchen es nicht einmal mehr», sagte er der «Washington Post».
Seit wenigen Wochen ist den US-Behörden klar, dass sich inzwischen schon Tausende der Tiere in dem Fluss Potomac und seinen Nebengewässern tummeln. «Das ist schon ziemlich dramatisch», sagte Fischereiexperte Matt Fisher im «Baltimore Sun». Die wegen ihrer angeblich gruseligen Eigenschaften so genannten Frankenfische - frei nach dem Romanhelden Dr. Frankenstein, der ein Monster schuf - wurden inzwischen zu vielen Dutzenden gefangen. Im vergangenen Jahr zahlte ein Angel-Fachgeschäft in Hanover (Maryland) sogar noch demonstrativ 50 Dollar (41 Euro) für jeden Schlangenkopffisch. Das ist vorbei: schließlich kann man die schlüpfrigen Viecher inzwischen massenhaft in Netzen fangen.
Allerdings sind die «Snakeheads» längst nicht so gefährlich wie Science-Fiction-Filme und Horrorgeschichten glauben machen wollen. Sie besitzen zwar einige kurze, scharfe Zähne. Zudem haben sie die ungewöhnliche Eigenschaft, tagelang außerhalb des Wassers an Land überleben und sich mit mächtigen Luftsprüngen fortbewegen zu können. Aber ihre angebliche Lust, einfach nach allem zu schnappen, was sich bewegt oder gar Haustiere und Kinder anzugreifen, verweisen Biologen ins Reich der Legenden.
Dennoch fürchten Behörden, Umweltschützer und Fischer den Eindringling. Denn die gefräßigen Fische, die sich von Kleinstfischen ernähren, machen nicht nur den im Potomac weit verbreiteten Forellen- und Felsenbarschen sowie anderen hochwertigen Fischen die Nahrung streitig. Sie könnten auch mangels natürlicher Feinde das ökologische Gleichgewicht des Flusses gefährden. Eine sehr große «Snakehead»- Population würde «zahlreiche andere Fischarten bedrohen», hatte Steve Minkkinen von der Maryland-Fischerei-Behörde schon früher gewarnt.
«Manche spielen das ganze runter, aber ich fürchte diese Wasser- Eindringlinge», sagte der Berufsangler Steve Chaconas. Was 2002 zunächst mit dem achtlosen Wegwerfen der Fische in einen kleinen Teich begonnen hatte, scheint nun das Leben in den Gewässern rund um die Haupstadt Washington nachhaltig verändern zu können. Wie die Fische, deren Einfuhr, nicht aber deren Haltung verboten ist, einst nach Washington gelangten, ist bekannt: Ein Mann hatte sie vor einigen Jahren in einem New Yorker Tiergeschäft gekauft, um aus ihnen eine chinesische Fischsuppe zu machen. Allerdings setzte er sie dann einfach aus.
Für US-Angler oder gar Berufsfischer ist der Schlangenkopffisch kaum attraktiv. Nur wenige chinesische Restaurants verwenden ihn - vor allem für Suppen. Amerikaner haben an seinem Geschmack noch keinen Gefallen gefunden. «Schmeckt wie Schweinekoteletts», schwärmte nun Odenkirk vor Reportern und bot selbstgebrutzelte «Snakehead»- Filetstücke an. Dem Bericht der «Baltimore Sun» zufolge aß aber nur der Biologe selbst die fremdartig anmutenden Delikatessen.


----------



## Fabio (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Hmm, ich frage mich, wenn der Snakehead im deutschen raum so eine Bedrohung? wird wie die Karpfen in den USA, ob wir sie dann auch zu zig Stücken alla American Bowhunters erlegen und dann im Garten als Dünger vergraben?? 

Habitatfremde Spezies können für flora und fauna übel werden, sehen wir mal, wer von uns den ersten Snake fängt( hoffentlich niemand^^)
lg Fabio


----------



## Albrecht (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*



			
				upahde schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Mann hatte sie vor einigen Jahren in einem New Yorker Tiergeschäft gekauft, um aus ihnen eine chinesische Fischsuppe zu machen. Allerdings setzte er sie dann einfach aus.



Aha, so einfach ist das. Eine Portion Snakeheads in die Donau und in ein paar Jahren lohnt es sich wieder eine Karte zu kaufen.#t 

Ich bezweifle daß man die Snakehead "Plage" auf einen Mann zurückführen kann. 



			
				upahde schrieb:
			
		

> Für US-Angler oder gar Berufsfischer ist der Schlangenkopffisch kaum attraktiv.



Diese verwöhnten Säcke...

TL,
Albrecht


----------



## Bambine (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Als einer der aus dem raum Süd-Ost-Asien stammt, kann ich Euch sagen, dass der Schlangenkopffisch zu den wohlschmeckendsten und teuersten SüsswasserFische was Südostasien zu bieten hat. Die Fische sind sehr aggressiv, vor allem wenn sie Ihren Brut verteidigt. Männchen und Weibchen kümmern sich gleichberechtigt um die Brut. (ich wurde selbst als kleiner Junge gebissen, als ich einige von den kleinen Fischen fangen wollte). In Vietnam werden sie hauptsächlich mit der Spinmethode gefangen. Der Köder wird an der Oberfläche gezupft. Meinstens werden Frösche benutzt. Und Schlangenfischangeln gilt als letzte Stufe in der Süsswasserangelnkunst. ;-)
Ich selbst konnte bis zu meinem 14. Lebensjahr vielleicht 4-5 von den Dingen fangen - ca 30cm-40cm, aber ich habe schon selbst welche um die 70cm-80cm gesehen. Dass die Fische 3 Stunden auf dem trockenen überleben können, habe ich auch persönlich erfahren.
Ich glaube schon, dass die Dinge, in Europa überleben können. ImNorden Vietnams kann es im Winter schon mal bis zu 5°C abkühlen und da gibt es diese Dinge auch. Naja aber die Kältezeit hält sich nicht so lange wie hier, sodass das wasser sich nicht abkühlt.


----------



## Gunni77 (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Hallo

http://www.depsweb.co.jp/basirisky/basirisky.html

Auf der Seite ist ein Film..... Angler auf Speed fängt die Viecher

Der Link ist zwar aus einem "Banjo-Elritzen" Thema, aber gut...|supergri 

Gruß


----------



## posengucker (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Hi gunni77,

nicht schlecht das Video.

lg
Werner


----------



## sebastian (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Sind interessante Fische aber nach Österreich gehören sie nicht und würden vielleicht Schaden anrichten und andere heimische Fischarten verdrängen wenns überleben könnten.


----------



## Fabio (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Ich finde diese Köder  im Video äusserst interessant, weiss jem. wo man die beziehen kann?


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Der Köder in dem Video ist doch ein Hammer-Krautköder für unsere Seerosenfelder. Gibts den bei uns auch zu kaufen?


----------



## Albrecht (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Deps macht super Köder, du bekommst sie am einfachsten über ebay.

TL,
Albrecht


----------



## Sxxlflx (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

hier noch paart interessante links zu den einzelnen arten:

http://www.infochembio.ethz.ch/links/zool_fische_schlangenkopffisch.html

ich geh mal nicht wirklich davon aus deas es reinrassige snakeheads sind, denn diese dürften winter kaum überleben...außerdem werden bei weitem nicht alle arten einen meter groß...ebenso dürften einige arten probleme mit fließgewässern haben...

zum thema schmecken...ich finde die saulecker...gibt es in thailand an jeder straßenecke vom grill...

hier noch eine interessante sache zu den schönen tieren...

http://deutsche.nature.com/nsu/stories/040426-8.html


----------



## Swobbi (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

http://images.google.at/imgres?imgu...=Schlangenkopffische+&svnum=10&hl=de&lr=&sa=G


----------



## Swobbi (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Ein kleiner beitrag und ein Foto von einem großen dieser Ficher


----------



## Dr.Dre (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Ich weiß nicht genau um welche art der schlangenköpfe es sich hier handelt, aber ich glaube nicht, dass die sich durch unsere heimischen Hechte vertreiben lassen. Eher umgekehrt: Wenn die sich hier erstmal ausgebreitet haben könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen, dass die Schlangenkopffische die Zahl der Weißfische so minimieren, dass es auch dann bald weniger Hechte gibt.

Doch das ist alles nur Theorie und ich möchte mich da auf nix festlegen...

Tight Lines
Dr.Dre


----------



## Zander01 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Hallo,

also ich denke nicht das diese Fische sich in unseren Gewässern wohl fühlen werden. Der Asiatische Raum ist vom Klima her viel wärmer als das unsere.
Andersrum muss ich auch wieder sagen das der Karpfen auch aus Asien abstamte und er fühlt sich bei uns auch sehr wohl.

Sollte diese Fischart bei uns ein Problem darstellen und unsere heimischen Fischarten bedrohen, dann haben wir nicht nur das Problem mit dem Schlangenkopf, sondern auch folgedes Problem:
Schaut mal in eure Fischerlizenz für euer Revier.
Dort steht evtl. Für manche Fischarten ein eigenes Brittelmass und eine eigene Schonzeit. + die Anmerkung das für jedliche andere Art die Schonzeiten aus der Fischerkarte (Amtliche Karte) zu entnehmen sind.
Und in der amtlichen Fischerkarte steht wiederum geschrieben das jedliche Fischarten die nicht angeführt sind "und das wird sicher nicht der Fall sein das ein Schlangenkopf angeführt ist" ganzjährig geschon ist!

So wenn man jetzt so einen Burschen gefangen hat, darf man ihn wieder zurücksetzten! #q 

Aber wenn ich mir das Gebiss von diesem Fisch ansehe dann muss ich sagen das der Hecht mit der Grösse mit Sicherheit grössere Zähne hat.
http://www.anglingthailand.com/data/pics/snakehead/8(21).jpg

Sollte jemand in der Donau (Wien/Umgebung) so einen Fisch fangen, dann bitte informiert mich.
Möchte mir gerne das Ding in natur ansehen.
Werde auch gleich meine Spinnrute mitnehmen. 

Grüsse Zanzer01


----------



## fingers (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

hallo zander01


wenn ich 2 so dinger erwisch,geht einer mit nach haus, und den anderen schick ich ihn dir mit der post (express) .

p.s.: die haben in unseren gewässer keine chance, mr. Exox und co werden das schon regeln !!!

                                fingers gruß


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Gibts aktuelle Infos?


----------



## Lorenz (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Hi



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Gibts aktuelle Infos?


Soweit ich weiß soll es vor vielen Jahren in Osteuropa Zuchtversuche von Channa Argus (~1m) in Teichen gegeben haben.Man hat wohl ausprobiert ob es funktioniert die für den Markt als vermeintliche Delikatesse zu züchten...

Schlangenkopffische können bedingt Luft "atmen" und bei feuchter Witterung gewisse Strecken über Land zurücklegen.Sie haben ein großes Maul und können es richtig weit aufmachen wenn sie wollen.Die Heimat ist aber eindeutig in südlichen Gefilden.Parachanna in Afrika und Channa in Asien.Keine Ahnung inwiefern die hier überleben bzw. sich vermehren könnten.In manchen Gewässern vielleicht schon (siehe "Guppybach in/bei (?) Köln") |rolleyes Eine Plage werden sie wohl eher nicht.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*



Lorenz schrieb:


> (siehe "Guppybach in/bei (?) Köln")


Der "Guppybach" ist mit Verlaub die Erft! Diese wird ganzjährig mit 28° warmen Kühlwasser der drei großen Braunkohle-Kraftwerke gespeißt und hat daher auch im Winter noch mollig warme Temperaturen. Neben einem Haufen Zierfische finden sich dort auch etliche Aquarienpflanzen... wohlgemerkt NOCH, denn ab 2018 werden die Kühl- und Sümpfungswässer nicht mehr in die Erft, sondern in ein verlandendes Feuchtgebiet entwässert. Die Erft wird zeitgleich dann von über 20 m³/s MNQ auf unter 3 m³/s MNQ fallen und dann tatsächlich auch wieder ein kühler "Bach" sein.


----------



## Krabbenfänger (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Der "Guppybach" ist mit Verlaub die Erft!


Lohnt es sich da auf was exotisches zu angeln?
Ich meine nicht auf Guppys.
Gruß.
Krabbenfänger


----------



## Dart (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Der Trööt hat ja nun seinen 5-jährigen Geburtstag absolviert.
Nachdem die eckligen Fressmaschinen Ungarn überrannt haben und in ihrer Wanderung gen Westen, ganz sicher auch die Hälfte der öster. Gewässer geplündert haben müssten, stehen die Snakeheads vermutlich jetzt kurz vor der franz. Grenze:vik:
Greetz Reiner:q


----------



## Lorenz (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*



DocSchokow schrieb:


> Channa micropeltes L. bis zu 130cm und 20kg... :vik:


Wenn dann wohl eher Channa Argus (wird nicht ganz so groß,aber ist wohl eine Art die mit "eher gemäßigteren" Temperaturen zurechtkommt) 
http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Summary/...4799&genusname=Channa&speciesname=argus+argus


----------



## Laketrout (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Hallo
was Bambine geschriben hat ist absolut korrekt.
Ich habe in Thailand schon einige male Snakehead gegessen, er ist sehr gut. Weisses Fleisch, wenig Gräten, kein Fett.
Die Tiere kommen genau wie unsere Hechte nicht in massen vor und sind ausserhalb der Brutzeit nicht einfach zu fangen.

Sie können auch in 30 grädigem Wasser mit praktisch keinem Sauerstoff überleben. 
Monster sind es aber desshalb nicht. Natürlich gehören sie nicht in unsere Gewässer. 
Ich glaube kaum das sie einen Winter bei uns überstehen würden.

Es gibt auch hier im Forum seriöre Berichte von Mitgliedern
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109325&highlight=snakehead


----------



## Dart (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlangenkopffische*

Man sollte besser von der Prämisse ausgehen, das die uralten Schreckensmeldungen aus Ungarn durch übereifrige Aquarianern ausgelöst wurden, die vereinzelt, zu gross gewordene Fische ausgesetzt haben, die dann auch prompt gefangen wurden. Keine trop. Fischart überlebt einen Winter in Mitteleuropa, es sei denn in unmittelbarer Nähe zu Warmwassereinläufen, z.B. von Kraftwerken, selbst dann könnte sie sich nicht flächendeckend ausbreiten.
In den USA sieht die Sache ganz anders aus, da es in den Südstaaten ähnliche Klimaverhältnisse wie in Asien gibt.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------

